# Does anyone know how to make the tach work in a non tach sentra



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a 93 nissan XE and it didnt come with a a tach, i already went through putting in a SE gauge cluster with tach but it work, cuz the the speedometer was run by cable, and my shit is electronic, but now i bought a 94 Sentra gauge cluster, it has the tach and the speedometer is electronic. Now the problem, i have everything hookedup, but nothing works right. I dont get ,do i have to wire up some wires or rearange some wire, whats the deal?


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I am not trying to be funny, but if you do a search for "swapping tach" or "installing tach" you will find alot of threads with info on clusters with and w/o tachs (some thread even include weblinks). There were just too much to list. Good luck.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

projects13coupe said:


> I have a 93 nissan XE and it didnt come with a a tach, i already went through putting in a SE gauge cluster with tach but it work, cuz the the speedometer was run by cable, and my shit is electronic, but now i bought a 94 Sentra gauge cluster, it has the tach and the speedometer is electronic. Now the problem, i have everything hookedup, but nothing works right. I dont get ,do i have to wire up some wires or rearange some wire, whats the deal?


I think you could run a wire to the distributor wire housing (not sure which wire off distributor) and the one for power, ground and remote. Better yet have the remote and power together. Thats how i put a monster tach in my old SE-R. I hope that gives you some ideas / help.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I know that works for aftermarket tachs, but have heard running a stock tach to the distributor can kill it. Find the wire comming from the computer.


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I think you could run a wire to the distributor wire housing (not sure which wire off distributor) and the one for power, ground and remote. Better yet have the remote and power together. Thats how i put a monster tach in my old SE-R. I hope that gives you some ideas / help.


DO NOT ATTEMPT TO WIRE TO THE DISTRIBUTOR. YOU WILL KILL THE TACH!
DID THE CONVERSION ALREADY. YOU HAVE THE REWIRE THE WHOLE THING! IF YOUR GOOD WITH WIRING, SHOULD TAKE YOU A DAY OR TWO. IF NOT LEAVE IT ALONE! YOU NEED THE WIRING DIAGRAM FOR YOUR PRESENT CAR AND THE WIRING DIAGRAM FOR THE TACH YOU WANT TO PUT IN. YOU'RE GONNA HAVE TO MATCH THE WIRES, SPLICE AND TAPE (OR SOLDIER). THERE IS A WRITEUP ON IT SOMEWHERE. THE COLOR CODING DOESN'T CHANGE BETWEEN INSTRUMENT CLUSTERS YOU'LL NOTICE. THE TACH WIRE IS THE TRICKY PART. IT'S BEHIND THE CENTER DASH ON THE LEFT OR RIGHT. IF YOU FIND THE ARTICLE IN THE BACK ISSUES, IT A WRITEUP ON THE 91-92. WHATEVER SIDE THE TACH WIRE IS ON WITH THE 91-92, IT'S THE OPPOSITE ON THE 93-94. WHEW, IM TIRED! ANY QUESTION PM ME


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Angryface! I wasn't sure anyone still knew about that so I'm usually the one who has to suggest it. If you have any questions about it or something is unclear projects13coupe don't hesitate to e-mail me.


----------

